# First time using envirotex lite



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Im making this post because i see a ton of clear coat questions and hopefully this will help a few beginners out. 

Last night i cleared/sealed 40 blades using envirotex lite. It wasnt very hard at all, out of the 40 i had 34 blades turn out with a pretty darn good finish. 6 of them have a little "blob" at the bottom of the blade where i didnt brush off enough excess epoxy. I do not have a lure turner/drying wheel.


Heres a few things i learned

1. a little bit of the epoxy goes a LONG way. I mixed the 2 parts by weight and used 10 grams of each. I mixed way too much, i probably could have done 80 blades with the amount i mixed. 

2. While i brushed the epoxy on the blades looked absolutely horrible, there was streaks and lines in the finish. After drying roughly 24 hours all of the blades have 0 streaks or lines in the finish. They look crystal clear. 

3. It was much easier to work with after it sat awhile, next time i think ill mix it and let it sit 20 minutes or so before i start brushing it on. 

4. I have no lure turner, all i did was brush the epoxy on and hang the blade on a nail to dry. roughly 20-30 mins later come back and brush the excess off the bottom of the blade. Like i mentioned earlier 34/40 blades came out great and 6 had a little blob left on the bottom. Out of those 1 is bad, the rest are barely noticeable.

5. The colors on the blades look absolutely amazing and pop much more than the rattle can CC i had been using.


I was hesitant to try to epoxy because of a few things i read about it being hard to work with and the need for a lure turner/drying wheel.

I wish i would have bought this stuff right a the beginning, i thought it was pretty straight forward and easy to apply. 

If anyone is looking to try it i bought the smallest bottle Pat Catans had, it was 12.99 i believe. That small bottle will cover hundreds of blades. Well worth the small price in my opinion

I know im telling most of you guys something you already know but i hope this helps a few of the people who have been asking clear coat questions. If anyone has anything to add, please do


----------



## 6lbtest (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks ! I'm just getting into this and it's not easy finding good info.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

also the humidity will effect the etex as well, run a dehumidifier, it with dry cloudy and sticky if humidity is too high..


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Let's see some pics


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

sylvan 17 said:


> Let's see some pics


ill get some tonight, i havent taken any yet as i wanted the epoxy to harden more before messing with them too much


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's some of the blades that turned out pretty good


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a few that ended up with the blob on the bottom. Figures it happened to a few of my favorite blades.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great looking blades! E-tex is awesome stuff. I'm watching some dry as I type this.  Another option if you've never tried it, is the 1 hour epoxy. It's still pretty hard stuff and a thin coat works well on blades. Just a bit easier if you don't have a drying wheel.


----------



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

Those look really nice. I used etex for the first time last week, after being a little apprehensive about not having a lure turner. I went to harbor freight and bought some cheap vice grips. Clamp one per lure and hang off my bench, I turned by hand every 15 minutes for about 3 hours and I think the finish came out pretty well. I only did about 10 muskie sized lures in the batch. I have a small heater from lowes that I put blowing on them as I was working in a colder garage. Also if I remember correctly etex recommends mixing by volume and not weight, I need to go double check to make sure I'm not doing it wrong. I think they also to mix separately before mixing together. I know I got tired of going this but was very scared to get soft spots.


----------



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

I forgot to add I bought my etex at michaels. I found a 40 percent off one item coupon online. If I remember correctly it was about 35$ for 32 oz regular so $21 after cupon. Definatly a lot cheaper than the de con 30 minute which I can hardly find anywhere.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

GETthe NET!! said:


> Those look really nice. I used etex for the first time last week, after being a little apprehensive about not having a lure turner. I went to harbor freight and bought some cheap vice grips. Clamp one per lure and hang off my bench, I turned by hand every 15 minutes for about 3 hours and I think the finish came out pretty well. I only did about 10 muskie sized lures in the batch. I have a small heater from lowes that I put blowing on them as I was working in a colder garage. Also if I remember correctly etex recommends mixing by volume and not weight, I need to go double check to make sure I'm not doing it wrong. I think they also to mix separately before mixing together. I know I got tired of going this but was very scared to get soft spots.


i think it did say to mix by volume in the instructions provided, all the blades i painted are rock hard and clear so im gonna guess by weight works as well


----------

